# Anyone used a donor and had a child with a disability?



## Holly667 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi,

Just wondering if there's anyone out there who's used an anonymous donor which has resulted in a child with a disability.

If so, I would love to hear from you.

Holly
x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry, can't help. Have you tried talking to Olivia or the DCN?
Lizi.x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Holly
We have a number of members who have children with disabilities.  Do 'phone me in the office if you would like to, 020 8245 4369 or email [email protected]
Olivia


----------

